# Permissions



## Pgraves (Jan 10, 2007)

I did look for a thread explaining this but couldn't find one.
System tells me that my account does not have permission or sufficient privileges to post a thread in the marketplace.
Where are the levels of accounts and permissions outlined?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

The thread you are looking for is here

As of where are the levels of accounts and permissions outlined, that would be in the Admin Control Pannel which you common mortals don't have access to


----------



## Pgraves (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks. I was only trying to start a thread. Not trying to edit my own posting.
Why was I not allowed? I was logged in as a registered user.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Check your Private message.


----------

